# Looking for books similar themes...



## Jonathan (Mar 2, 2004)

Have any of you read Terry Goodkind's works? I haven't and am curious to know if they're comparable in writing style and interest level to those of Tolkien. I'm looking for some books in the fantasy genre that have a strong hero element, excluding the LotR series. I'm not that well versed in Tolkien's works, and I don't know how many of his books have this theme. If any of you can give me a couple pointers as to where I'd be able to go, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 2, 2004)

I have not read Goodkind, but next to Tolkien my favorite author is Tad Williams. Williams Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn is one of the best stories I have ever read.

Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn by Tad Williams
The Dragonbone Chair
Stone of Farewell
To Green Angel Tower (Parperback is split into two books)

Some other books I like.

A Song of Ice and Fire by George RR Martin
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords
A Feast for Crows (forthcoming)

Demonwars Saga by RA Salvatore
The Demon Awakens
The Demon Spirit
The Demon Apostale
Mortals
Ascendence
Trancendence
Immortals


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 2, 2004)

Jonathan said:


> Have any of you read Terry Goodkind's works? I haven't and am curious to know if they're comparable in writing style and interest level to those of Tolkien. I'm looking for some books in the fantasy genre that have a strong hero element, excluding the LotR series. I'm not that well versed in Tolkien's works, and I don't know how many of his books have this theme. If any of you can give me a couple pointers as to where I'd be able to go, I'd appreciate it.



I haven't read any Terry Goodkind. You might want to check out Raymond E. Feist's stuff, beginning with the _Riftwar_ trilogy (_Magician_, _Silverthorn_ and _A Darkness at Sethanon_). It's not what you'd call "high fantasy", and not quite as good as Tolkien, but it's enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm reading those at the moment. Indeed they're not as good as Tolkien of course, but they're fun to read anyway.


----------



## Zale (Mar 2, 2004)

You should try Ian Irvine's "View From The Mirror" quartet. It's world-building, Tolkien style, with some nice original touches and plenty of heroism. Immersive stuff.
The quartet:

A Shadow On The Glass
The Tower On The Rift
Dark Is The Moon
The Way Between The Worlds


----------



## Legolam (Mar 3, 2004)

George RR Martin's series and Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series are my favourite replacements for LOTR


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks alot for the feedback, guys. I'm realizing that I have a true love and interest for fantasy. I'll be getting a few of those books that were suggested, asap, and I'll hopefully find them as immersive as you guys made them seem to be. These forums seem like a great place, having a lot more intelligent discussion that most other forums I've been to. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## pipin (Mar 5, 2004)

*lost years of merlin*

you all should try the lost years of merlin seris it take splace in amagic place were merlin lived also hes akid in it but i wont tell you more becuse its a good book and i dont want to ruin it for you


----------



## pipin (Mar 5, 2004)

also the book gom on windy muntin is good it is atrilagy too  . 
man i think all books are good thu so if you like magic thean you shuld listin to me


----------

